# Egd w/submucosal injection - My physician is billing



## cb122454 (Mar 6, 2013)

Good day,

My physician is billing for an EGD w/direct submucosal injection(any substance) 43236, but the only payable dx code, per the LCD is 530.0- achalasia & cardiospasm.  The patient has blood in stool (578.1.

Is there another CPT code that can be used?  Many thanks


----------



## JDV7980 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hmmm... No, 43236 would be the correct CPT code granted he did inject a substance during EGD.  So the patient has medicare ins? What is the LCD ID#?  He injected something for blood in stool? What did he inject?  Can you post the documentation?


----------

